# TORONTO | 5 Defries Street | 125m | 410ft | 38 fl | U/C



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Appears to integrate a car dealership in with it.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Now only one tower. Approved.

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/5-defries-street/33913


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 31, 2021 by greenleaf on UrbanToronto:*


----------

